# African American Hair



## sephoras girl (Aug 24, 2007)

My hair is so dry and flaky sometimes and I wanted someones opinion on

What do you think is the best shampoo for flaky and dry hair?

Best Conditioner?

Best Hairdressing?


----------



## Nox (Aug 24, 2007)

Sephora,

I can only enthusiastically recommend the technique I use:

CO washing. That is *C*onditioner *O*nly washing. Conditioners have the same ingredients in them that shampoos have to get your hair fully rinsed off. Depending on what you usesI do not use shampoo anymore, and I haven't for several months. If I need an actual detergent to wash my hair with, I use a Tea Tree oil wash.you will never have another itch again if you keep your scalp clean. I discovered how well my hair actually did without the use of sulphates and silicon found in so many commercial shampoos and conditioners.

I also henna &amp; Indigo my hair, and it actually has loosened my curls ALOT, and strengthened my hair, it's nearly indestructible now, it seems.

I don't get flakes or itch anymore. I used to use Head &amp; Shoulders, Pert Plus all those harsh shampoos when I would get flakes. I quit using them, and put miconazole (yeast infection cream) on my head one day a long time ago... I have never had another outbreak of flakes.

Also, do not use anything that is petroleum or mineral oil based. It only causes problems for your scalp down the road. Throw them all out.

PM me if you are interested in the rest of my regimen.


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 26, 2007)

aveda, soft sheen carson are my 2 fav brands

all i can say is condition condition cut (like cut split eends regularly)

and that keeps hair pretty healthy


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 27, 2007)

I agree with Nox, i was on this curly hair website and they recommended use conditioner rather than shampoo.


----------



## monniej (Aug 31, 2007)

i was amazed t0 find out that the thing i was avoiding made my hair perform the best. you know the one about black women not wanting to get their hair wet. now i rinse and condtion every other day and my hair feels amazing! also, no more blow drying, flat ironing or hot curling. rinse, condition, moisturize, airdry!


----------



## Nox (Sep 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i was amazed t0 find out that the thing i was avoiding made my hair perform the best. you know the one about black women not wanting to get their hair wet. now i rinse and condtion every other day and my hair feels amazing! also, no more blow drying, flat ironing or hot curling. rinse, condition, moisturize, airdry! Aye aye!


----------



## sephoras girl (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i was amazed t0 find out that the thing i was avoiding made my hair perform the best. you know the one about black women not wanting to get their hair wet. now i rinse and condtion every other day and my hair feels amazing! also, no more blow drying, flat ironing or hot curling. rinse, condition, moisturize, airdry! 

Could you elaborate more on your process?


----------



## monniej (Sep 6, 2007)

just a bit of background about my hair troubles. at about 45 i started noticing that my hair was thinning on top (male pattern baldness area). i saw a pic of my head from behind and you could see my scalp! i was in shock! at the time i was relaxing and wearing a feathered taper style. i decided to stop curling immediately and wore a half kinky half straight afro for several months. people looked at me like i was crazy, but i didn't care! i was determined to get back to healthy hair. when i had a couple inches of new growth i wacked off the permed sections and went natural. i'll be 49 next month and my curls are shoulder length, my hair is super soft and managable, and i haven't used a hot curler, hot comb, blow dryer or roller in years! thank you God! i do put in a mild texturizer if i experience any serious breakage issues (maybe every 6 months).

daily~

rinse in the shower

condition with pantene prov for women of color

baggie while i finish my shower

rinse and leave a bit of conditioner for managability

don't not towel dry! just squeeze excess water with hands

saturate with dark &amp; lovely chamomile moisturizer

follow with john freida silicone gel to control frizz (many people say bad things about silcone products (cones) but my hair loves them! go figure?)

ampro protein gel to control my edges

a dab of ouidad moisture gel for shine

let air dry while i put on my makeup

i hope this helps.


----------



## Nox (Sep 6, 2007)

Monnie, I just am so bewildered. Alot of people tell me they love the Pantene Pro V for WOC. My hair felt so trashed after just one use, so I gave it away to a friend who absolutely adores the stuff. Go figure.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 6, 2007)

This thread will be very helpful:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...fro+curly+hair

It's an oldie but a goody!


----------



## monniej (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Monnie, I just am so bewildered. Alot of people tell me they love the Pantene Pro V for WOC. My hair felt so trashed after just one use, so I gave it away to a friend who absolutely adores the stuff. Go figure. i must say that before pantene i could feel the stress on my hair every time i used my afro comb. since i've been using the pantene for women of color i don't even need the comb. my hair detangles just using my fingers and i have almost not shedding. my guess would be that the amount of oil in the product may not work for some, but for me it works well.

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This thread will be very helpful:
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...fro+curly+hair

It's an oldie but a goody!

thanks so much for the reminder. i enjoyed the info i got from that thread as well!


----------



## MACmaniac (Sep 7, 2007)

A website my friend swears by is Carol's Daughter. They have alot of natural products for hair and skin. Can't say I've used it, but she refuses anything else! P.s. As I said in another post, my current regimen constist of Blended Beauty products, and they even have a line for my daughter, Blended Cutie. I love these!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 7, 2007)

you guys might also want to check out long hair care forum. it has so so so much info and inspirational pictures of WoC who actually have waist length hair.


----------



## Nox (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you guys might also want to check out long hair care forum. it has so so so much info and inspirational pictures of WoC who actually have waist length hair. Yes, I am aware of that forum. I used to frequent there a lot for a brief time, but I confronted a registered member who was using my pics from LHCF on another forum claiming to be me. Unfortunately, I see that this person is also a member here at MuT (_you know who you are_). I don't go there anymore since that place is crawling with picture stealers and people that have long hair fetishes.


----------



## ThisIsKia (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My hair is so dry and flaky sometimes and I wanted someones opinion on
What do you think is the best shampoo for flaky and dry hair?

Best Conditioner?

Best Hairdressing?







When my hair was relaxed I'd use Pantene for color treated hair (not the naturals line in the bronze bottle) or Keracare shampoo/conditioner. When the seasons would change and my scalp would get dry, I'd switch to she dry/itchy scalp tingling formulation. When I went natural I switched to the previously mentioned "no poo" method just washing with conditioner. Usually VO5 kiwi lime or Suave. coconut or lavender. Harsh chemicals are not your friend and you may want to consider increasing your water intake as well. Lots more info at nappturality.com where otheres have had experiences similar to your.

HTH!

ETA: Research some protective styles to take the stress off of the hair from daily manipulation and general styling, and try to stay away from heated styling tools, maybe opt for a roller/rod set. Make sure you're getting plenty of rest and are eating well, lots of fresh fruits and veggies organic if you can, to help build from the inside out!


----------



## tdb7297 (Sep 7, 2007)

I learned a lot from you ladies. Thanks. My little bit o' input would be to use tea tree oil for itchy scalp. It does help a lot. My hair still is relaxed. I don't rise it everyday, but I will rework my schedule so I can blow dry it straight before heading to work.


----------



## monniej (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ThisIsKia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Harsh chemicals are not your friend and you may want to consider increasing your water intake as well. Make sure you're getting plenty of rest and are eating well, lots of fresh fruits and veggies organic if you can, to help build from the inside out! i'm so happy you mentioned this kia! lots of times we forget that everything we do affects us in some way. great advice! thanks bunches!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, I am aware of that forum. I used to frequent there a lot for a brief time, but I confronted a registered member who was using my pics from LHCF on another forum claiming to be me. Unfortunately, I see that this person is also a member here at MuT (_you know who you are_). I don't go there anymore since that place is crawling with picture stealers and people that have long hair fetishes. Oh, that sucks. I am currently trying to grow out my fro..actually I am perming my hair tonight (Fingers crossed). I was so shocked cus after I got the balls to take out my braids, I thought my hair would be severely damaged. I guess your advice of applying shea butter nightly saved my hair cus not only did it grow, it was healthy and full. But I "want" long hair. Does that count as a fetish? Oh and finding the right products suck so I am just sticking to oils (EVOO, Coconut and castor)

Originally Posted by *tdb7297* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I learned a lot from you ladies. Thanks. My little bit o' input would be to use tea tree oil for itchy scalp. It does help a lot. My hair still is relaxed. I don't rise it everyday, but I will rework my schedule so I can blow dry it straight before heading to work. Dont forget to use a heat protector. My cousin's gf's hair is slightly damaged from all the heat she uses. So not whenever I flat iron her hair I always make sure to coat it with coconut oil so at least she will see some shine.


----------



## Nox (Sep 7, 2007)

Grace, wanting long hair is a very common feminine desire. There's nothing wrong with that, and I think all women should be allowed to achieve great lengths if they so choose. I am so glad you are able to see positive results on your hair with the nightly shea butter. I do not mind if someone like yourself asks for information or even photos, because I trust that you are genuine in your motive.

It's people that send explicit messages asking you to cut off a lock of hair and mail it to them that I have a problem with. I have gotten solicitations for private photos of my unbound hair in exchange for money... I consider that quite excessive and I would call it a hair fetish.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Grace, wanting long hair is a very common feminine desire. There's nothing wrong with that, and I think all women should be allowed to achieve great lengths if they so choose. I am so glad you are able to see positive results on your hair with the nightly shea butter. I do not mind if someone like yourself asks for information or even photos, because I trust that you are genuine in your motive.
It's people that send explicit messages asking you to cut off a lock of hair and mail it to them that I have a problem with. I have gotten solicitations for private photos of my unbound hair in exchange for money... I consider that quite excessive and I would call it a hair fetish.

Oh yeah, thats just downright disturbing. People amaze me sometimes. Serious


----------



## sephoras girl (Oct 18, 2007)

What stores do you go to?


----------



## utmostrose (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sephoras, I go to some black hair care stores, some general beauty hair care stores, and sometimes, just plain ole' Walmart, lol.




I have bi-racial thick, tight-to-medium coiled curls. When I first started taking care of my own hair, I had such a hard time straightening it all the time, that I decided I would try to style my hair naturally instead. At that time, it hd been years since my mother had done my hair that way, so it had suffered LOTS of heat damage. After I got married, I got even more determined to find the best products and techniques for taking care of my hair. It's an ever changing process, but here's what I've found to work for me so far:

Aveda Sap Moss Nourishing Concentrate-- I use this before shampooing sometimes and it enhances all my little curls, plus allows them to have extra slip, so there virtually no breakage when I use this!

Pantene Pro-V Treatment Intensive Curl Hydrating Mask-- Also a very good hair treatment. Very humectant. Sometimes I use this overnight, but it is very hard to find.





The Body Shop Brazil Nut Moisture Mask- The BEST treatment I have ever used! Restored my hair to it's original beauty from when I was a kid! I use this overnight, and it smells terrific! Well worth every dollar!

J.R. Watkins Apothecary Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve-- This I actually use on my scalp and it does a great job of moisturizing it wthout the use of petroleum or its by-products (so it moisturizes and lets my calp breathe; very important!) hen my hair is straightened (flat ironed). Various scents, all smell great!

Aveda Shampure Conditioner -- not the most detangling, but full of good-for-you ingredients, plus, has a nice tingling sensation when you come through it in the shower, and for all it's worth, actually relaxes you even if you have major tangles!





John Frieda brilliant brunette Light Reflecting Moisturizing Conditioner-- I had very little faith in this when I first tried it, but it is actually one of my favorites! No problems detangling when I use this, plus, my hair actually looks its beautiful brown instead of just "dark" when I use it! One of the *most* moisturizing conditioners I've used (yet to be beat!). Nice smell too





I know you haven't asked about shampoos, but the subject has come up. While shampooing *all* the time is probably not a great idea, using one that does not contain sodium lauryl sulfate or if it does have it, also contains cocamidapropyl betaine to temper it, once a week or twice a week (I usually do twicea week when my hair is curly, more arbitrary when it's straight haha.), won't hurt it, either. Conditioning like your hair is a princess is key, this is what got my hair back to it's current state. Granted, it is always very thirsty, but never damaged. In fact, it is so thick and strong, when I've had tangles, my hair will break the comb (it's true, I just broke one yesterday, lol!), before it will snap!

My hair is just below my ears when curly, and straightens out to just a little below my shoulders when straight (note how tight the curl pattern must be), so I think this is a great accomplishment for me, because I shaved my whole head when I had mono in January/February of last year!

Well, I HTH


----------



## Nox (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What stores do you go to? I go to my local health food grocery store. This is where I pick up all the edibles I put on my hair, and sometimes henna, indigo, and cassia...if it's in season.
My conditioner, I go to Sally's for. I only use one brand, Ion, and it's cone-free.

I like to keep my regimen relatively simple as possible.


----------



## sephoras girl (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll check it out


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 25, 2007)

i just buy cheap V05 conditioners at walgreens or krogers. But naturally i go to hair stores.


----------



## emih19 (Nov 29, 2007)

i have a pretty simple regimen:

i use castor oil or coconut oil the night before i wash.

put saran wrap on my hair and go to sleep.

the next day i use a moisturising conditioner and deep condition my hair with a moisturising deep conditioner ( i use from | New Items Added!)

then i towel dry, moisturise and put it in a bun.


----------



## monniej (Nov 29, 2007)

i think they changed the formula for my pantene for women of color!



it used to be thick and creamy. the new bottles have been watered down and my hair doesn't seem to be responding to it like it has in the past. that's what i get for buying reserves! when you need to restock there's no telling what they may have done to the formula!

i did pick up some clairol herbal essences with rose hips. my hair responded very well and is very managable without being weighed down, which i love. it also seems to control frizzies very well. the problem is that i think it may be a discontinued product! i couldn't find it on the website at all! bummer! i think i'm going to every store i can think of and buy all that i can find! this really sucks! first my moisturizer and now my conditioner. i have half a mind to try and develop my own products if this keeps happening!

Originally Posted by *emih19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have a pretty simple regimen:i use castor oil or coconut oil the night before i wash.

put saran wrap on my hair and go to sleep.

the next day i use a moisturising conditioner and deep condition my hair with a moisturising deep conditioner ( i use from | New Items Added!)

then i towel dry, moisturise and put it in a bun.

the products look very interesting! which ones are you using currently?

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What stores do you go to? i have to do beauty supply stores, drug stores and the web to find all my goodies, although i've paired my regime way down lately. my favs are:
general beauty supply.com - dark &amp; lovely chamomile moisturizer

riteaid or cvs - queen helene cholestorol conditioner, herbal essense conditioner, john frieda silicone gel and secret weapon

c&amp;j beauty supply (in the hood!) - dark &amp; lovely peppermint shampoo and texturizer.


----------



## sephoras girl (Nov 30, 2007)

Has anyone heard of Alpha 5 in 1 shampoo?


----------



## monniej (Nov 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has anyone heard of Alpha 5 in 1 shampoo? i tried to do a search to find out some info. i couldn't find a thing.


----------



## Nox (Dec 1, 2007)

^ I'm sorry, I'm no help either. I have never heard or read of it anywhere.


----------



## sephoras girl (Dec 1, 2007)

Its something my old hairdresser used.

If you find a shampoo and conditioner that work good for you is it okay to use it for a long time?


----------



## bebedee03 (Dec 2, 2007)

To answer your question, I have found that when a shampoo or conditioner seems to be losing its effectiveness, it's probably time to clarify my hair. A great recipe that I do at least once a month (from Motowngirl.com) is to take 1 TBSP baking soda and dissolve it in 2 cups of warm water. Mix it up, pour over your already wet hair, massage your scalp with the pads of your fingers for about a minute or two, then rinse. I swear you can feel the sludge come off your hair LOL. Don't use any more than that, as baking soda is alkaline and excessive amounts will make your hair brittle &amp; dry.

After rinsing, do your normal shampoo and/or conditioning routine. If you want to make sure that your hair's acidic pH is returned and add a little moisture, you can do a rinse with 1 TBSP apple cider vinegar and a drizzle of honey in 2-3 cups of cool water.

Hope this helps......


----------



## carnivalbaby (Dec 3, 2007)

Your hair or scalp is dry and flaky?

If you hair is dry then you should clarify with a clarifying shampoo to get rid of the build up and scrub your scalp with your finger tips (not nails) then deep conditioner with a moisturizing deep conditioner to add moisture to your hair. Follow up with a moisturizer everyday until your hair condition improves then adjust to how often your hair needs it.

If you scalp is dry and flaky do what i mentioned before. Apply tea tree oil to your scalp everyday until your condition improves. Take fish oil or any oil tablets rich in EFAs (essential fatty acids) everyday as recommended until your condition improves.


----------



## monniej (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its something my old hairdresser used.If you find a shampoo and conditioner that work good for you is it okay to use it for a long time?

as long as it's giving you the desired result i don't see a reason to change. jmho~ i swear by my queen helene and have since i was in my teens!


----------



## sephoras girl (Dec 4, 2007)

I heard from professionals that hair shed a least 50 to 100 hairs a day.

If you don't see this when you comb your hair is it possible that it comes out when you wash it?


----------



## monniej (Dec 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard from professionals that hair shed a least 50 to 100 hairs a day.If you don't see this when you comb your hair is it possible that it comes out when you wash it?

i wondered the same thing myself! miss nox has got me counting the hairs i loose everyday and i never even come close to that many!


----------



## Nox (Dec 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard from professionals that hair *shed a least 50 to 100 hairs a day.*If you don't see this when you comb your hair is it possible that it comes out when you wash it?

No way man!!! I shed 30 a heavy day, and as little as 5 on a slow day. I'm sure those that who over-manipulate their hair might lose close to that amount everyday, but I feel that is still an awful lot.
Let's do a little math Nox-style:

If the average person has 100,000 hairs, and they shed 100 hairs a day, it would take a little less than three years to completely replace every hair on the head. (Yikes!)

If the average growth rate is half an inch per month (or six inches a year), then the longest length the average person would achieve is only 18 inches. (Seems a little too short to me.)

Could some of that actually be broken hair that they are counting as "shed"?

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wondered the same thing myself! miss nox has got me counting the hairs i loose everyday and i never even come close to that many! I'm telling you, it is addictive to do it. It's like I've got OCD. But I take this whole hair business seriously. It's like my little personal secret mission that my family doesn't know about - to find out just how long it will grow. My sisters rarely see it down, and my parents haven't seen it down since 2002 (they find very long hair to be unkempt and disgusting)... but the buns sure do get bigger, LOL!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Dec 6, 2007)

Cross post:

Deep condition, deep condition, deep condition!

Organic Root Stimulator Replenishing Conditioner and Elasta QP DPR-11 are both miracle workers for dry brittle hair. If breakage is a problem, do a protein treatment. For minor breakage Ultra-Sheen Duo Tex works great. For major breakage, you should do an Aphogee Treatment.

Oh, and you might want to try a chelating shampoo to remove calcium and mineral deposits if you live in a hard water area. HTH

ETA: I have reviewed all of the products I mentioned except the Aphogee treatment.


----------



## monniej (Dec 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm telling you, it is addictive to do it. It's like I've got OCD. But I take this whole hair business seriously. It's like my little personal secret mission that my family doesn't know about - to find out just how long it will grow. My sisters rarely see it down, and my parents haven't seen it down since 2002 (they find very long hair to be unkempt and disgusting)... but the buns sure do get bigger, LOL! i know! i do this every single day, all day. i actually never loose more than 10 to 15 per day, so i'm pretty happy because there was a time i thought i was going bald! i guess the no heat, no curlers, no combing (only in the shower) and no brushing thing is working! oh, let's not forget no poo!


----------



## sephoras girl (Dec 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No way man!!! I shed 30 a heavy day, and as little as 5 on a slow day. I'm sure those that who over-manipulate their hair might lose close to that amount everyday, but I feel that is still an awful lot.
Let's do a little math Nox-style:

If the average person has 100,000 hairs, and they shed 100 hairs a day, it would take a little less than three years to completely replace every hair on the head. (Yikes!)

If the average growth rate is half an inch per month (or six inches a year), then the longest length the average person would achieve is only 18 inches. (Seems a little too short to me.)

Could some of that actually be broken hair that they are counting as "shed"?

I'm telling you, it is addictive to do it. It's like I've got OCD. But I take this whole hair business seriously. It's like my little personal secret mission that my family doesn't know about - to find out just how long it will grow. My sisters rarely see it down, and my parents haven't seen it down since 2002 (they find very long hair to be unkempt and disgusting)... but the buns sure do get bigger, LOL!

The hair that sheds make way for new hair growing in.


----------



## monniej (Dec 12, 2007)

i always comb through these threads over and over to see if i missed anything and this time i picked up on utmostrose's comments about aveda products, specifically the sap moss nurishing concentrate and the fact that she didn't have any breakage when she used it. when i visited the aveda site i found that they have a new line of products called "be curly". has anyone checked these out? i've never tried aveda products so i wondered how they would perform on our hair. i've included a link. let me know what you think, ladies. thanks!

monnie

Aveda - official site - shop hair care - be curly


----------



## Jinx (Dec 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, I am aware of that forum. I used to frequent there a lot for a brief time, but I confronted a registered member who was using my pics from LHCF on another forum claiming to be me. Unfortunately, I see that this person is also a member here at MuT (_you know who you are_). I don't go there anymore since that place is crawling with picture stealers and people that have long hair fetishes. Hey there!I used to be member on LHCF for years (I publicly had a little issue with some of their anti-gay policies and posts- prejudice makes my skin crawlllll!) but yeah, there is good HAIR advice there, also on dirty girlz and diaspora (most of those members are LHCF refugees, lol!!)

My own hair is past bra strap (but I wouldn't credit the sites for that, it was already long before I discovered the hair sites) and the thing I always did was wash and condition my hair almost every day- unless I had flat ironed it (I'm not putting the time into ironing it just to wash it out the next day, lol!). 

I haven't used a relaxer in more than 10 years because I can get my hair as straight as a relaxer without the chemicals and then I can turn around and leave it curly/frizzy the next day if I want. In genereal, I leave it curly but the last few months I have been ironing it more because it seems to have curling back into itself MORE since I have finally stopped cutting it and allowing it to keep growing, which means more breakage (curling back into itself just makes it SNAP right off).

I always use a light leave in conditioner (more often than not it's a rinse out that I have diluted and then ran through my hair).

ALWAYS use a heat protectant to blow dry or flat iron (again, I have been using the diluted conditioner or that neutrogena triple moisture silk touch to flat iron.)

Our hair NEEDS moisture, do not starve it- drink lots of water to satisfy your hair from the inside; you can coat your hair with as much product as you want, but if it's weak from lack of moisure, then there ain't nothing you can do.

Just ckeck out the sites, you don't have to participate, just lurk, if you want. The information there is mostly valid.

Here's proof your hair can and WILL grow with care;

my hair 3 months ago







6 months ago (I can be a bit addicted to the scissors.



)






and 2 weeks ago (_was_ straight, but it was in Puerto Rico so it frizzed out from the humidy, so it's a wee bit longer than what it looks like in the pic, lol!! SHRINKAGE!!!!!!! If it wasn't for that ponytail, it would have been a huge cloud flying around my head! Ha ha!).






Example of how much it shrinks, lol!! See how short it appears when I don't iron it?? Oh, you can nsee the many different textures in this pic; from super kinky "Z" shaped strands at the crown to curls to waves. That ain't easy to tame, but I do it!


----------



## monniej (Dec 12, 2007)

cool pics, jinx! man, you do have quite a job to do! lol~ can you explain more about the hair curling back into itself. which leave-in are you using? your hair looks so strong and healthy! i used one from african pride and by the end of the day i swore my hair was swelling up! lol~


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 12, 2007)

oh wow..i am in love with your hair texture, jinx


----------



## Nox (Dec 12, 2007)

Jinx, I think we are hair twins. Your natural texture looks to be exactly like my own virgin hair (I texturize and henna which greatly loosens my curl). I think I like yours _alot_ more because you have medium sized strands and that gives lot more body than my limp baby-fine ones. I call myself a 3c/4a... how do you describe yours?

I've been a grower since Fall 2001, I began to really take the growing more seriously in 2002. Due to my serious end tapering, it might be a sign that my terminal length is being hit and I might not be able to get beyond tailbone length. I would be ecstatic to see myself get to my dream length, classic. And an even bigger dream is to have a blunt-end classic, not with thin ends. I still have at least 3 or 4 years to get there though, if I even can at all... we'll see, I guess. I think it really helps with the growth if you are a moisturization fiend like me. I am always soaking my hair in something at night, and I walk around with a spritzer bottle to sray on all day long. And I almost never wear it loose, it's always bound in a protective style.

Anyhow, this has been my progress for about a one year interval (waves are from a braid, not my natural texture):

September 2006






October 2007


----------



## Jinx (Dec 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jinx, I think we are hair twins. Your natural texture looks to be exactly like my own virgin hair (I texturize and henna which greatly loosens my curl). I think I like yours _alot_ more because you have medium sized strands and that gives lot more body than my limp baby-fine ones. I call myself a 3c/4a... how do you describe yours?
I've been a grower since Fall 2001, I began to really take the growing more seriously in 2002. Due to my serious end tapering, it might be a sign that my terminal length is being hit and I might not be able to get beyond tailbone length. I would be ecstatic to see myself get to my dream length, classic. And an even bigger dream is to have a blunt-end classic, not with thin ends. I still have at least 3 or 4 years to get there though, if I even can at all... we'll see, I guess. I think it really helps with the growth if you are a moisturization fiend like me. I am always soaking my hair in something at night, and I walk around with a spritzer bottle to sray on all day long. And I almost never wear it loose, it's always bound in a protective style.

Anyhow, this has been my progress for about a one year interval (waves are from a braid, not my natural texture):

September 2006

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e1...t06450x600.jpg

October 2007

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e1...5a379x600a.jpg

Awesome!It's good to see that hair growing away, lol!

I classify mine as 3a-4b. Seriously, with all those textures. 

I bet yours will make it to your goal. You may plateau but I think you are soooo close, I don't see why you wouldn't make it!


----------



## utmostrose (Dec 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i always comb through these threads over and over to see if i missed anything and this time i picked up on utmostrose's comments about aveda products, specifically the sap moss nurishing concentrate and the fact that she didn't have any breakage when she used it. when i visited the aveda site i found that they have a new line of products called "be curly". has anyone checked these out? i've never tried aveda products so i wondered how they would perform on our hair. i've included a link. let me know what you think, ladies. thanks!
monnie

Aveda - official site - shop hair care - be curly

Hey Monnie! (I've always wanted to say that, hehe



) I'm flattered you picked up on my comment about the Sap Moss, it *is* great! As for the Be Curly line, I have tried the Curl Balm from the line, not the lotion, but the thicker styling creme in the squat navy blue sueeze bottle. It is a great pre-styling, moisturizer for thick hard-to style curls and kinks and really spreads well. The only problem I have is with the opening, which is a tad too large for the slithly runny formual which you have to be quick not to let it all drip out of. Other than that, its great!


----------



## monniej (Dec 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *utmostrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Monnie! (I've always wanted to say that, hehe



) I'm flattered you picked up on my comment about the Sap Moss, it *is* great! As for the Be Curly line, I have tried the Curl Balm from the line, not the lotion, but the thicker styling creme in the squat navy blue sueeze bottle. It is a great pre-styling, moisturizer for thick hard-to style curls and kinks and really spreads well. The only problem I have is with the opening, which is a tad too large for the slithly runny formual which you have to be quick not to let it all drip out of. Other than that, its great! very cool! i'm seriously thinking about giving it a try! maybe i'll start with the sap moss since it's been tested and approved! lol~ thanks for the rec, miss rose!

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Due to my serious end tapering, it might be a sign that my terminal length is being hit and I might not be able to get beyond tailbone length. I would be ecstatic to see myself get to my dream length, classic. And an even bigger dream is to have a blunt-end classic, not with thin ends. I still have at least 3 or 4 years to get there though, if I even can at all... we'll see, I guess. I think it really helps with the growth if you are a moisturization fiend like me. I am always soaking my hair in something at night, and I walk around with a spritzer bottle to sray on all day long. And I almost never wear it loose, it's always bound in a protective style.
Anyhow, this has been my progress for about a one year interval (waves are from a braid, not my natural texture):

September 2006

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e1...t06450x600.jpg

October 2007

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e1...5a379x600a.jpg

nox, your hair is growing like crazy! congrats on your success as far! can you elaborate more on your comments about end tapering and terminal length. since i'm kind of new to this process(my hair is only just about bra strap length now) and my hair is pretty much naturally thin i need all the help i can get. 
you ladies are so inspiring! very cool!


----------



## Nox (Dec 13, 2007)

*Monnie*, I think you are at the easiest stage: the range between armpit and waist.

At least that was the easiest part for me. At that stage, I could practice "benign neglect" without having the pitfalls that threaten collar length or shoulder length hair (friction!). I would just oil it, braid it, bun it, and go.

To elaborate on tapering: Look at the 2006 picture. I have not cut or trimmed it, but it is still growing out fairly blunt and even. Now look at the 2007 picture. It has a noticeable wispy-ness at the ends. Those are not broken hairs (I do "Search and Destroy" regularly, and I don't find too many split ends. But it seems that some of my hairs are either stalling, or slowing in their growth, hence the thinner ends. It is a signal to me that maybe I'm pushing it to a limit or getting near a terminal length. There comes a point at which you only get a few hairs that growing anymore, while all the other ones stop and shed, and it starts to look very bad.

___________________

*Jinx*, thank you for the encouragement, but I am very afraid that perhaps I might not reach my destination due to genetic factors. I so really desired to get to that magical length, but at this rate... I don't know. It looks like I would have to gain almost 12 inches (~30 cm) and then trim it blunt to get an even looking classic length. It seems so far away, and nearly impossible.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 14, 2007)

Okay since we are talking about hair growth..what products do you ladies use on your hair? my hair IS growing but the rate is so slow....gosh


----------



## Jinx (Dec 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Jinx*, thank you for the encouragement, but I am very afraid that perhaps I might not reach my destination due to genetic factors. I so really desired to get to that magical length, but at this rate... I don't know. It looks like I would have to gain almost 12 inches (~30 cm) and then trim it blunt to get an even looking classic length. It seems so far away, and nearly impossible.



Hmmm, I suppose it's possible, but when I see someone whose hair has reached YOUR length, it seems like it does keep growing, if just a few more inches it still eeks out those inches, lol!Maybe next year at this time, you'll take a pic and go, "Dang! I never even noticed it was growing all along, now I'm dang near sitting on it", lol!






Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay since we are talking about hair growth..what products do you ladies use on your hair? my hair IS growing but the rate is so slow....gosh I don't use anything special, Dove products, Aussie, Head and Shoulders, Giovanni- whatever, lol! Usually what I find on sale that meets my needs. I just look for thick conditioners that I can just slather on, comb through, and gives good slip; if my claw clip can't keep hold of my hair while it has the conditioner then it's a good one for me.Water, good food, I am soooo not a nutrient nazi; I don't get all militant about every little thing, but I have always ate fruits and veggies, big water drinker, etc. I do eat potato chips and twizzlers and drink Killian's Red and rum and Coke as well, lol! Everything in moderation/balance/yin yang- you get the idea.. Care from the inside out. Some folks swear by hair vitamins or crazy dosages of vitamins or some outlandish stuff they slap on their heads (I ain't gonn scare ya with those), but I don't buy into that stuff. I can barely remember to take vitamins for the usual reason, let alone mega doses for my hair, lol!!

Is your "pimp" picture on your myspace (lol!) your hair length? If so, it looks like it's on the right track!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmmm, I suppose it's possible, but when I see someone whose hair has reached YOUR length, it seems like it does keep growing, if just a few more inches it still eeks out those inches, lol!Maybe next year at this time, you'll take a pic and go, "Dang! I never even noticed it was growing all along, now I'm dang near sitting on it", lol!






I don't use anything special, Dove products, Aussie, Head and Shoulders, Giovanni- whatever, lol! Usually what I find on sale that meets my needs. I just look for thick conditioners that I can just slather on, comb through, and gives good slip; if my claw clip can't keep hold of my hair while it has the conditioner then it's a good one for me.

Water, good food, I am soooo not a nutrient nazi; I don't get all militant about every little thing, but I have always ate fruits and veggies, big water drinker, etc. I do eat potato chips and twizzlers and drink Killian's Red and rum and Coke as well, lol! Everything in moderation/balance/yin yang- you get the idea.. Care from the inside out. Some folks swear by hair vitamins or crazy dosages of vitamins or some outlandish stuff they slap on their heads (I ain't gonn scare ya with those), but I don't buy into that stuff. I can barely remember to take vitamins for the usual reason, let alone mega doses for my hair, lol!!

Is your "pimp" picture on your myspace (lol!) your hair length? If so, it looks like it's on the right track!

Lol...i wish...its just a quick weave I did and carried for 1 month...Oh how I wish that was my real hair. could pass for it though.


----------



## monniej (Dec 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Monnie*, I think you are at the easiest stage: the range between armpit and waist.
At least that was the easiest part for me. At that stage, I could practice "benign neglect" without having the pitfalls that threaten collar length or shoulder length hair (friction!). I would just oil it, braid it, bun it, and go.

i think i'm still in the friction stage actually. i'm constantly pulling my hair out of my collar or trying to find satin scraves to put over my coats and jackets. i really have to work hard to keep the ends hydrated. there still some work to do before i'm fully into the "benign neglect" stage, but we'll "keep hope alive"! lol~

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol...i wish...its just a quick weave I did and carried for 1 month...Oh how I wish that was my real hair. could pass for it though. i've only seen you with braids or twists, grace. how long is your natural hair? i only ask because when i started growing my hair out it was teeny, weeny afro length, so i know you can do it too! it did go through some crazy stages where i was sure i was going to whack it all off, but now i'm glad i didn't. check out this site (particulary the stretch and grow) and let me know what you think! (please don't laugh at the man in the funny suit! his products are really good, so i give in a pass! lol~)
Main Home


----------



## Nox (Dec 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think i'm still in the friction stage actually. i'm constantly pulling my hair out of my collar or trying to find satin scraves to put over my coats and jackets. i really have to work hard to keep the ends hydrated. there still some work to do before i'm fully into the "benign neglect" stage, but we'll "keep hope alive"! lol~ Monnie, I understand about the coats and jackets. I used to live in a cold winter climate once upon a time, LOL. I never did this myself, but what I've seen other ladies do is to use two scarves. The inner one (the one directly facing the hair) was the cute high-end silk scarf, and the other outer one was the functional scarf.
If it makes you feel any better, I am still getting my nape hairs to recover and catch up. They are about 6-8 inches shorter than all my other hairs.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Dec 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...Care from the inside out. Some folks swear by hair vitamins or crazy dosages of vitamins or some outlandish stuff they slap on their heads (I ain't gonn scare ya with those),[/color][/size][/font] You know you wanna tell her about monkey ball sweat, you kNOW you do!


----------



## Nox (Dec 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know you wanna tell her about monkey ball sweat, you kNOW you do!

























Actually, I used to use the fragrance of organic butt musk, as commonly sold on adult fetish websites. Gargoyle toenail clippings work wonders, but if you don't come across those then the next best thing is sprinkling little bits toad pubic hair on the scalp... don't be stingy with it now, a generous application will do you right.




No, for real though... I don't put on my hair anything that isn't derived from nature... except for my conditioner, I do CO washes.

I drink protein shakes, I take sometimes supplement with Biotin, I eat flax seed oil occasionally. Generally, it is better to make sure that the hair you do grow is of the best possible quality, rather than being concerned about how fast it grows. I know a lot of people who grow it fast, but can't retain the length worth sh!t, and look where that leads them? If it grows well, you can be guaranteed it will hold up a long time for you (_if_ you take care of it.)


----------



## Jinx (Dec 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know you wanna tell her about monkey ball sweat, you kNOW you do!



Yeahhhh, I wanna talk about the magic growth "cream" the men's provide for overnight growth, lol!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Dec 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeahhhh, I wanna talk about the magic growth "cream" the men's provide for overnight growth, lol! Shoulder length to classic in 24 hours!


----------



## bebedee03 (Dec 17, 2007)

^^^^^^^Y'all are SOOO bad!

When I first decided to go natural, I had relaxed hair that was past shoulder length and very thick. I never really knew anything other than having long hair. When I big chopped in December 2006, I had 2-3 inches of hair - man, what a shock!!! I was obsessed with making my hair grow, and essentially drove myself crazy the first few months. Later though, my focus changed to maintaining the moisture and health of my hair, and I figured that the length would come eventually.

I avoided petroleum, mineral oil and silicone-based products like the plague. I experimented with Suave &amp; VO5 conditioner washes, honey, olive &amp; coconut oils, baking soda clarifying rinses and all-natural superfatted shampoo bars. I tried Oyin Handmade and Ebene hair products and kept my hair soft &amp; moisturized while in protective styles. I'd style my hair in 2-strand twists for 2 weeks, wear the twistout for a few days, wash and start all over again. Over the summer, I rinsed my hair daily, applied conditioner and castor oil, sopped up the excess and walked out the door. One year later and a few minor trims, and my hair is 7 inches long. Now that harsh winter weather has set in, I will be continuing with the protective styling and using heavier creams and butters to keep my hair happy. So long as I focus on keeping my hair healthy and leave it alone, this stuff grows like weeds. So I let it "do what it do, baby"!


----------



## Jinx (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shoulder length to classic in 24 hours! https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ima...d_wegbrech.gif



Thats the one!!





Originally Posted by *bebedee03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So long as I focus on keeping my hair healthy and leave it alone, this stuff grows like weeds. So I let it "do what it do, baby"! That's the truth, right there! It knows what to do without us interferring with it! A little assistance, sure, but constantly messing with it will do nothing for it's health or progress.


----------



## monniej (Dec 17, 2007)

i went to sephora yesterday looking for a good leave-in conditioner. i settled on the ojon line and bought the hydrating and leave in conditioners. i've only used them once, but i'm not really impressed with these products. the hydrating conditioner didn't detangle sh*t and the my hair didn't respond at all to the leave in! crap! i should have just stuck to my pantene (better the devil you know!). i'm going to give it a few more chances before i trash it altogether, but it ain't looking good! i'll keep you posted.


----------



## Nox (Dec 17, 2007)

^ I'm sorry the product isn't working out for you, Monnie. It really is all about trial and error. But one thing I keep hearing good things about is "Carol's Daughter" products. Especially the Hair Milk, and the shea butter Hair Balm.

Originally Posted by *bebedee03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I avoided petroleum, mineral oil and silicone-based products like the plague. I experimented with Suave &amp; VO5 conditioner washes, honey, olive &amp; coconut oils, *baking soda clarifying rinses and* *all-natural superfatted shampoo bars*.

I'm thinking I need a clarifying rinse soon. I'm really starting to have trouble rinsing my hair free from conditioner. I don't want to use a regular detergent shampoo though (I avoid sulfates). I've done the ACV clarifying rinse before, but please, tell me how you prepare the baking soda rinse? What about the very high pH... does it ravage the hair? How does it come out?
Also, for my sisters who still use shampoo, I would like to get them some of that "superfatted" shampoo bar. What brand is it, and where can I buy it?


----------



## monniej (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ I'm sorry the product isn't working out for you, Monnie. It really is all about trial and error. But one thing I keep hearing good things about is "Carol's Daughter" products. Especially the Hair Milk, and the shea butter Hair Balm. i have the hair milk from carol's daughter. i've only used it once because my hair was so dry and brittle after i used it (i allowed my hair to air dry). it's like my hair drank it up and couldn't get enough! i don't use oil on my hair and haven't for quite some time because the last time i did my face broke out. you are so right about this trial and error thing. that's why i think i'm going to try the ojon a few more times. i washed my hair this morning so maybe that has something to do with it. maybe day two will be better.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej;* *i have the hair milk from carol's daughter. i've only used it once because my hair was so dry and brittle after i used it (i allowed my hair to air dry). it's like my hair drank it up and couldn't get enough! i don't use oil on my hair and haven't for quite some time because the last time i did my face broke out. you are so right about this trial and error thing. that's why i think i'm going to try the ojon a few more times. i washed my hair this morning so maybe that has something to do with it. maybe day two will be better.* Have you tried Qhemet Biologics? Alot of the naturals on the hair boards rave about her stuff.


----------



## Nox (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have the hair milk from carol's daughter. *i've only used it once because my hair was so dry and brittle after i used it *(i allowed my hair to air dry). it's like my hair drank it up and couldn't get enough! i don't use oil on my hair and haven't for quite some time because the last time i did my face broke out. you are so right about this trial and error thing. that's why i think i'm going to try the ojon a few more times. i washed my hair this morning so maybe that has something to do with it. maybe day two will be better. ^ Do you think perhaps it might be because of the alcohol content... I mean, the woman is hardcore intent on using vodka in everything.


----------



## monniej (Dec 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you tried Qhemet Biologics? Alot of the naturals on the hair boards rave about her stuff. i never heard of it but i'm definitely going to check it out. are there any products they recommend in particular?

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ Do you think perhaps it might be because of the alcohol content... I mean, the woman is hardcore intent on using vodka in everything. that may just be the problem. don't get me wrong, i love vodka! just not on my hair! lol~ my hair didn't retain any moisture at all after it dried. my hair is pretty thin so anything that leaves it dry is the enemy! i still haven't found anything that works as well as the dark and lovely naturally chamomile moisturizer for my hair, but it's getting harder and harder to find.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i never heard of it but i'm definitely going to check it out. are there any products they recommend in particular? The Amla and Olive Heavy Cream and Karkady Tea Replenishing Mist are rather popular. Keep in mind I am relaxed and poor, so I never tried these.




I'm just passing on what I have heard from the naturals.
ETA: :: Qhemet Biologics, Inc. ::


----------



## monniej (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The Amla and Olive Heavy Cream and Karkady Tea Replenishing Mist are rather popular. Keep in mind I am relaxed and poor, so I never tried these.



I'm just passing on what I have heard from the naturals.
ETA: :: Qhemet Biologics, Inc. ::

thanks for the link! that olive cream conditioner and detangler looks pretty interesting! this definitely gets added to the wish list!


----------



## sephoras girl (Dec 20, 2007)

Does anybody like the line by Pantene Pro V for women of color?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does anybody like the line by Pantene Pro V for women of color? I love the Breakage Defense Poo, Con and Masque. I haven't tried any of the other stuff.


----------



## monniej (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does anybody like the line by Pantene Pro V for women of color? i use the conditioner every other day. it does a great job of detangling my hair. i haven't found another conditioner that works as well for me. i did try a tube of the anti breakage conditioner and didn't see much of a difference so i didn't repurchase. i really didn't care for the shampoo too much. i still have the whole bottle left!

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the Breakage Defense Poo, Con and Masque. I haven't tried any of the other stuff. i've never seen the masque! is it one that works with heat?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've never seen the masque! is it one that works with heat?




You can use it with or without heat, it's great both ways!


----------



## utmostrose (Dec 20, 2007)

I didn't really care fore the conditioner I tried in that line. I thought it was very oily and didn't detangle my hair at all; but my hair is natural, bi-racial, and very thick.


----------



## ncwclark (Dec 20, 2007)

I still reach for Creme of Nature orginal formula and I have dreadlocks. The trick for me now is to dilute and not use full strenghth. Another idea is a leave in conditioner spray. That works for me, especially in the winter when it is dry anyway. A couple of sprays each morning and brush it through may help


----------



## monniej (Dec 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/11R3GT05F2L.jpg
You can use it with or without heat, it's great both ways!

this is definitely going on the wish list! thanks for the rec!

Originally Posted by *ncwclark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I still reach for Creme of Nature orginal formula and I have dreadlocks. The trick for me now is to dilute and not use full strenghth. Another idea is a leave in conditioner spray. That works for me, especially in the winter when it is dry anyway. A couple of sprays each morning and brush it through may help i used their perm years ago and it left my hair feeling like straw, so since then i've always avoided this line. now that i wear my hair differently maybe i'll explore them again. what is the product that your using from the creme of nature line?


----------



## Nox (Dec 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *utmostrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't really care fore the conditioner I tried in that line. I thought it was very oily and didn't detangle my hair at all ^ This was my experience too.


----------



## ncwclark (Dec 21, 2007)

Just the shampoo. I never tried their other stuff. I use the shampoo in the orginal formula. I tried the extra moisturing/ dry hair or whatever it was with the blue label and it wasn't as good. Another goodie for dry hair is Aussies 3 minute miracle.


----------



## eva_love (Dec 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Grace, wanting long hair is a very common feminine desire. There's nothing wrong with that, and I think all women should be allowed to achieve great lengths if they so choose. I am so glad you are able to see positive results on your hair with the nightly shea butter. I do not mind if someone like yourself asks for information or even photos, because I trust that you are genuine in your motive.
It's people that send explicit messages asking you to cut off a lock of hair and mail it to them that I have a problem with. I have gotten solicitations for private photos of my unbound hair in exchange for money... I consider that quite excessive and I would call it a hair fetish.

OMG, I knew some of those chicks on the hair care forum were crazy. There's wanting long hair and then being obsessed. I use my friends account to lurk and read the gossip but some of the things people say are disturbing. I can't believe that though!!!


----------



## bebedee03 (Jan 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ I'm sorry the product isn't working out for you, Monnie. It really is all about trial and error. But one thing I keep hearing good things about is "Carol's Daughter" products. Especially the Hair Milk, and the shea butter Hair Balm.


I'm thinking I need a clarifying rinse soon. I'm really starting to have trouble rinsing my hair free from conditioner. I don't want to use a regular detergent shampoo though (I avoid sulfates). I've done the ACV clarifying rinse before, but please, tell me how you prepare the baking soda rinse? What about the very high pH... does it ravage the hair? How does it come out?

Also, for my sisters who still use shampoo, I would like to get them some of that "superfatted" shampoo bar. What brand is it, and where can I buy it?

Sorry for the delay!!!
I use 1 TBSP of baking soda in 2 cups warm water. Stir to dissolve, then pour all over my already soaking-wet hair. I make sure it's been evenly distributed through my hair, then I massage my scalp with the pads of my fingers for a minute or two. Rinse, shampoo, condition as normal. To bring your hair's pH back, you can add 1 TBSP apple cider vinegar to 2-4 cups warm water as a final rinse to seal the cuticle, but I've only done this a couple of times. The trick is to not overuse the baking soda. Some folks add baking soda to their conditioner as they conditioner-wash, but I think there's a chance of using too much that way, so I prefer to do the pre-shampoo rinse.

As for shampoo bars, there are several to choose from, but I have only tried and LOVE Chagrin Valley Soap &amp; Craft shampoo and soap bars (Chagrin Valley All Natural Handmade Soap). Ida's bars are the TRUTH!!!! My eczema has disappeared, my skin is supple and healthy and my hair and scalp get clean without stripping. I love the Rosemary Mint, Nettle and Extra Honey Beer &amp; Egg shampoo bars, but you can use her regular soaps since they're superfatted also. Oyin Handmade and Qhemet Biologics also have poo bars, but I haven't tried theirs yet.


----------



## monniej (Jan 2, 2008)

well the ojon just served to make my hair quite oily. it attracted so much dirt that i could actually see it in my hair! not cool at all! maybe as a deep conditioner occasionally, but definitely not an everyday product for me. next on my list was burt's bee grapefruit and sugarbeet conditioner. smelled amazing but didn't detangle worth crap. absolutely no slip at all with this product so i had to add my pro-v to work it through. i think i'll keep using it though, because my hair smells good enough to eat! lmao~

it's been really interesting to try new stuff now, because sister's roots are getting just a bit puffy, if you know what i mean! lmao~ i'm not going to texturize until february unless i get too much shedding, so what works well now will probably end up being on my hg list! the thing that's tripping me out the most is that the drug store products are doing a much better job than the high end stuff! anyone else having the same experience?


----------



## Nox (Jan 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bebedee03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry for the delay!!!
I use 1 TBSP of baking soda in 2 cups warm water. Stir to dissolve, then pour all over my already soaking-wet hair. I make sure it's been evenly distributed through my hair, then I massage my scalp with the pads of my fingers for a minute or two. Rinse, shampoo, condition as normal. To bring your hair's pH back, you can add 1 TBSP apple cider vinegar to 2-4 cups warm water as a final rinse to seal the cuticle, but I've only done this a couple of times. The trick is to not overuse the baking soda. Some folks add baking soda to their conditioner as they conditioner-wash, but I think there's a chance of using too much that way, so I prefer to do the pre-shampoo rinse.

As for shampoo bars, there are several to choose from, but I have only tried and LOVE Chagrin Valley Soap &amp; Craft shampoo and soap bars (Chagrin Valley All Natural Handmade Soap). Ida's bars are the TRUTH!!!! My eczema has disappeared, my skin is supple and healthy and my hair and scalp get clean without stripping. I love the Rosemary Mint, Nettle and Extra Honey Beer &amp; Egg shampoo bars, but you can use her regular soaps since they're superfatted also. Oyin Handmade and Qhemet Biologics also have poo bars, but I haven't tried theirs yet.

Thank you!


----------



## monniej (Jan 16, 2008)

any excuse to bump this thread, right? lol~

well, i never thought this would end up being my conditioner of choice, but with all the cash i've spent on hair products lately the one that worked the best was clariol herbal essences rose hips, jojoba, and vitamin e! i can't believe it only cost $5. can you believe it? i should be texturizing any day now, but with this conditioner i get no shedding, no breakage and it calms my hair down so much that i don't have helmet head even after shampooing (which i do once a month now).

my 11 year old niece came to visit for the holiday and loves to wear her hair free flowing (flat ironed, no curling). the only problem was the style made her hair very dry. i used the carol's daughter hair milk and it did a great job on her hair. soft and shiney without being greasy. i hope my sister-in-law doesn't have a fit when it's time to repurchase. i didn't tell her how much i paid for it! lol~


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 16, 2008)

Ladies, dont play with coconut oil. its the shit


----------



## sephoras girl (Jan 17, 2008)

Man, I'm going to go broke....

All these products I want to try.


----------



## monniej (Jan 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ladies, dont play with coconut oil. its the shit grace, i want to try this so bad, but i'm afraid that it will break my face out! did it create any problems for your skin?


----------



## monniej (Jan 18, 2008)

well, i wanted to wait until february to texturize but looks like it's going to be this saturday or sunday. i shed way too many hairs for day 3 hair! it's a shame too, because i love it when it's kind of big and bushy! what is day three hair you ask?

day 1 - rinse completely, condition to detangle, comb through with afro comb, baggie while showering, rinse again, apply leave in conditioner, moisture products, air dry.

day 2 - run damp hand through hair until wet, but don't rinse completely, moisture products, air day.

day 3 - same as day 2, just use different products.

day 4 - see day 1


----------



## monniej (Jan 22, 2008)

man, i really wish it was time for my first wash after texturizing! my hair can be a bit unmanagable for the first week or so, but it's growing like crazy!

i'm so happy that i decided to let it grow again and not listen to folks that think longer hair is only for young people! letting it grow and giving up heat styling are the best things i've done for my aging hair. now let's see if i can make it to june or july before i need a touch-up! lol~


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 22, 2008)

> grace' date=' i want to try this so bad, but i'm afraid that it will break my face out! did it create any problems for your skin?[/']It actually cleared my skin up. it was the first thign i ever used on my skin that worked


----------



## monniej (Jan 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif grace' date=' i want to try this so bad, but i'm afraid that it will break my face out! did it create any problems for your skin?[/']It actually cleared my skin up. it was the first thign i ever used on my skin that worked
> 
> man, you make this sound so tempting. i've seen it at my local natural food store and i eye it aleast once a week! today just might be the day! the one i've been checking out is actually in the food section. is there a difference?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif man, you make this sound so tempting. i've seen it at my local natural food store and i eye it aleast once a week! today just might be the day! the one i've been checking out is actually in the food section. is there a difference?
> 
> I will be honest..it works for some people and it doesnt work for some people. It has worked well for me. Now, i massage it into my skin before i wash my face or while taking a shower. Just use it at night once and see if you like the results in the morning.
> Now for your hair..this is a must try. Especially on your ends. A little goes a long way


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm educating myself on the healthiest products for my hair. Last night I went through all my products and here's what I'm getting rid of:

Pantene - Relaxed &amp; Natural, Daily Oil Moisture Cream

Hairobics - Water Retention Shampoo, Conditioner and hair/scalp booster

Bed Head - Moisture Maniac, Shampoo and Conditioner

Alberto V05 - Tea Therapy Clarity Revitalizing White Tea Shampoo

Clairol - Texture &amp; Tones, Ultra Moisture Shampoo

Elasta QP - Recovery Oil Moisturizer

John Frieda - Frizz-Ease Dream Curls

Soft &amp; Beautiful - Botanical Lite Creme Moisturizer

I'm now using Carol's Daughter products. As well as changing my eating habits. Go me!


----------



## monniej (Jan 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pantene - Relaxed &amp; Natural, Daily Oil Moisture CreamHairobics - Water Retention Shampoo, Conditioner and hair/scalp booster

Bed Head - Moisture Maniac, Shampoo and Conditioner

Alberto V05 - Tea Therapy Clarity Revitalizing White Tea Shampoo

Clairol - Texture &amp; Tones, Ultra Moisture Shampoo

Elasta QP - Recovery Oil Moisturizer

John Frieda - Frizz-Ease Dream Curls

Soft &amp; Beautiful - Botanical Lite Creme Moisturizer

I'm now using Carol's Daughter products. As well as changing my eating habits. Go me!

good for you! i see you're a product junkie also! lol~
i totally agree with the pantene moisture cream. that stuff is awful! i bought it once and ditched it right away! i've never tried anything from hairobics, bedhead, vo5, elasta qp or soft and beautiful. i must admit that i keep a bottle of dream curls handy, but if you use it you really have to moisturize! it's very drying.

i gave my carol's daughter hair milk to my niece. it did a great job on her hair. tell us about your new regime and let us know what you're using from the carol's daughter line!


----------



## monniej (Feb 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## SmearedMascara (Feb 6, 2008)

Awww, shiznit. I need to start taking care of my hair _again..._

I don't know why I stop co-washing. I reverted back to plain on shampoo. On top of that, I don't want to get it cut because I want to still have my afro puffs, but I _know_ I need it. After dying it so much with extreme colors I finally dyed it back to a natural color, and I really need to cut off, because I notice that my dyed ends are drier. Eh.


----------



## monniej (Feb 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SmearedMascara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awww, shiznit. I need to start taking care of my hair _again..._
I don't know why I stop co-washing. I reverted back to plain on shampoo. On top of that, I don't want to get it cut because I want to still have my afro puffs, but I _know_ I need it. After dying it so much with extreme colors I finally dyed it back to a natural color, and I really need to cut off, because I notice that my dyed ends are drier. Eh.





get the moisturizer quickly! i've only used a permanent color on my hair once and it was fried to death! in fact, i still have a bit of color on the ends. i don't think i'll ever go back to washing with shampoo weekly. i really believe co washing has saved my hair! 
please post pics of your puffs! i'd love a little trip down memory lane! lol~


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bebedee03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry for the delay!!!
I use 1 TBSP of baking soda in 2 cups warm water. Stir to dissolve, then pour all over my already soaking-wet hair. I make sure it's been evenly distributed through my hair, then I massage my scalp with the pads of my fingers for a minute or two. Rinse, shampoo, condition as normal. To bring your hair's pH back, you can add 1 TBSP apple cider vinegar to 2-4 cups warm water as a final rinse to seal the cuticle, but I've only done this a couple of times. The trick is to not overuse the baking soda. Some folks add baking soda to their conditioner as they conditioner-wash, but I think there's a chance of using too much that way, so I prefer to do the pre-shampoo rinse.

As for shampoo bars, there are several to choose from, but I have only tried and LOVE Chagrin Valley Soap &amp; Craft shampoo and soap bars (Chagrin Valley All Natural Handmade Soap). Ida's bars are the TRUTH!!!! My eczema has disappeared, my skin is supple and healthy and my hair and scalp get clean without stripping. I love the Rosemary Mint, Nettle and Extra Honey Beer &amp; Egg shampoo bars, but you can use her regular soaps since they're superfatted also. Oyin Handmade and Qhemet Biologics also have poo bars, but I haven't tried theirs yet.



I was wondering would you suggest the soap bars for relaxed hair?


----------



## SmearedMascara (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif get the moisturizer quickly! i've only used a permanent color on my hair once and it was fried to death! in fact, i still have a bit of color on the ends. i don't think i'll ever go back to washing with shampoo weekly. i really believe co washing has saved my hair! 
please post pics of your puffs! i'd love a little trip down memory lane! lol~




Well...I post pics....






Early Last year pics of my extreme "blue bubbles" hair.

I got that cut off; 2-4 inches of my hair was cut off, and cropped pretty short. I actually like the low maintanance of it.

Recently this is the length of my hair but when I put my hair into afro puffs, the afro puffs are of a lighter brown compared to my natural hair color...I think I am just going to grow it out so more, before cutting of the dyed hair.






BTW, this is a old pic of me. excuse the make-up....


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SmearedMascara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Well...I post pics....
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...5gbngbcb-1.jpg

Early Last year pics of my extreme "blue bubbles" hair.

I got that cut off; 2-4 inches of my hair was cut off, and cropped pretty short. I actually like the low maintanance of it.

Recently this is the length of my hair but when I put my hair into afro puffs, the afro puffs are of a lighter brown compared to my natural hair color...I think I am just going to grow it out so more, before cutting of the dyed hair.

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...732fgfgfss.jpg

BTW, this is a old pic of me. excuse the make-up....






super, super cute! i think the contrast of the light ends and dark roots is pretty hot right now!
the makeup is cute! i'm loving the fire engine red lips! lol~


----------



## monniej (Feb 14, 2008)

well, i know we've probably done this before, maybe even in this thread, but it's been a while so i think an update is in order!

i would love to know how you are wearing their hair!

1/permed/natural/texturized/braids/locks?

2/what's the one product you couldn't live without?

3/are you using a product not really made of ethnic hair?

4/what old school techniques are you still using?

i'll be glad to start first!

1/i texturize - i get a kinky curly mix

2/dark &amp; lovely chamomile moisturizer

3/i love john frieda secret weapon on damp hair! i get great curls after my hair dries!

4/i still wear my granny bonnet to bed every night to avoid friction &amp; breakage! not very sexy, but i can be cute in the morning! lmao~


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, i know we've probably done this before, maybe even in this thread, but it's been a while so i think an update is in order! 
i would love to know how you are wearing their hair!

1/permed/natural/texturized/braids/locks?

2/what's the one product you couldn't live without?

3/are you using a product not really made of ethnic hair?

4/what old school techniques are you still using?

1) Tex-laxed2) I'm almost 16 weeks post, so S-Curl is my baby daddy.

3) Tresemme Poo and Con

4) Bunning and wearing a scarf at night.


----------



## alicia8406 (Feb 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 1/permed/natural/texturized/braids/locks?

2/what's the one product you couldn't live without?

3/are you using a product not really made of ethnic hair?

4/what old school techniques are you still using?

Great thread!
1. Transitioning to natural (big chopping next month!)

2. Coconut oil!!!

3. All of my products (especially Sunsilk)

4. Plaiting for braid-outs and the wonderful satin bonnet


----------



## monniej (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 1) Tex-laxed2) I'm almost 16 weeks post, so S-Curl is my baby daddy.

3) Tresemme Poo and Con

4) Bunning and wearing a scarf at night.

16 weeks! that's fantastic! that's been about my limit as well. are you doing anything special to prolong the time between your retexes?

Originally Posted by *alicia8406* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great thread!
1. Transitioning to natural (big chopping next month!)

2. Coconut oil!!!

3. All of my products (especially Sunsilk)

4. Plaiting for braid-outs and the wonderful satin bonnet

omg! coconut oil! grace swears by this oil! now you alicia! i've got to make a promise to myself to give this a try. it's just that i haven't used an oil on my hair in at least a year!


----------



## SmearedMascara (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, i know we've probably done this before, maybe even in this thread, but it's been a while so i think an update is in order! 
i would love to know how you are wearing their hair!

1/permed/natural/texturized/braids/locks?

2/what's the one product you couldn't live without?

3/are you using a product not really made of ethnic hair?

4/what old school techniques are you still using?

i'll be glad to start first!

1/i texturize - i get a kinky curly mix

2/dark &amp; lovely chamomile moisturizer

3/i love john frieda secret weapon on damp hair! i get great curls after my hair dries!

4/i still wear my granny bonnet to bed every night to avoid friction &amp; breakage! not very sexy, but i can be cute in the morning! lmao~

http://www.maverickwear.com/images/classics.jpg

* 1/permed/natural/texturized/braids/locks?**
*

Au Natural!* 2/what's the one product you couldn't live without?*

Paul Mitchell Foaming Pomade

* 3/are you using a product not really made of ethnic hair?*

Yes and no.

* 4/what old school techniques are you still using?*

Wearing a silk scarf at night...


----------



## Kenalive (Feb 18, 2008)

For the last year I have been using Domincan products and my hair is def. responding. I use a conditioner called Silicon Mix and Lacio Lacio leave in...works wonders for my hair and dry scalp.


----------



## monniej (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SmearedMascara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *3/are you using a product not really made of ethnic hair?*Yes and no.

*4/what old school techniques are you still using?*

Wearing a silk scarf at night...

now, you know you've got tell us what you're using in #3!

Originally Posted by *Kenalive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For the last year I have been using Domincan products and my hair is def. responding. I use a conditioner called Silicon Mix and Lacio Lacio leave in...works wonders for my hair and dry scalp. i've heard a lot of great things about Dominican products in general, but nothing in particular. how do you use the products above and how have they changed your hair?


----------



## Kenalive (Feb 18, 2008)

I wash my relaxed hair twice a week. I shampoo with Salerm Protein Shampoo and condition with Silicon Mix and Nacidit Olive Oil conditioner (I usually mix them together). I follow up with the Lacio leave in that makes my hair shine beyond belief. My hair is a lot stronger and I do not have to use a lot of oils that weigh my hair down (can you say body!!). The products are relatively cheap and they ship really fast. If I order on a Thursday it is at my door by Monday. My hair loves me for it!!


----------



## SmearedMascara (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif now, you know you've got tell us what you're using in #3!


i've heard a lot of great things about Dominican products in general, but nothing in particular. how do you use the products above and how have they changed your hair?







Paul Mitchell Foaming Pomade

Qhemet Biologics Hydrating balm

Qhemet Biologics Leave In conditioner

Qhemet Biologics Honeybush Hair Tea

Qhemet Biolgics Amla &amp; Olive Heavy Cream

Natural Oasis Herbal Conditioner...

most of Qhemet Biologics has honey in it so I use these products for the winter, but then again, I use them rarely because I have not been taking care of my hair....

when spring rolls around and summer, I really am paranoid about using products with honey in it because of BEES!

So I want to get a more products from Paul Mitchell because my hair likes paul mitchell every time my hair stylist does it [which is rare as well.



]


----------



## alicia8406 (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif omg! coconut oil! grace swears by this oil! now you alicia! i've got to make a promise to myself to give this a try. it's just that i haven't used an oil on my hair in at least a year! It really is wonderful! The great thing about it is that your hair really soaks it in as opposed to just sitting on top of your strands looking greasy (as long as you don't overdo it). The resulting shine and softness is something that I've never been able to find in any other serum, cream, or oil. And it also seems to have moisturizing properties even though it's an oil (it could just be my bias for loving it so much, though)!!!

Originally Posted by *Kenalive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For the last year I have been using Domincan products and my hair is def. responding. I use a conditioner called Silicon Mix and Lacio Lacio leave in...works wonders for my hair and dry scalp. I just ordered and received my Lacio Lacio and have used it for two washes so far. I love the scent of it, but I'm not sure of the individual results because I've used two more new products with it; the end result was great.
BTW, the other products were Beyond the Zone NoodleHead cream mixed with Sally's Generic brand of Sebastian Wet....talk about beautiful curls!


----------



## ladycage (Feb 19, 2008)

is lacio lacio for dry brittle hair?


----------



## Kenalive (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, it is a high shine silk protein.


----------



## monniej (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kenalive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, it is a high shine silk protein. do you have a link for the lacio lacio leave in? i've been searching for a good leave in conditioner. my hair can look a bit dull at times (even though it's super soft) because i don't use any oil.

Originally Posted by *alicia8406* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It really is wonderful! The great thing about it is that your hair really soaks it in as opposed to just sitting on top of your strands looking greasy (as long as you don't overdo it). The resulting shine and softness is something that I've never been able to find in any other serum, cream, or oil. And it also seems to have moisturizing properties even though it's an oil (it could just be my bias for loving it so much, though)!!!
BTW, the other products were Beyond the Zone NoodleHead cream mixed with Sally's Generic brand of Sebastian Wet....talk about beautiful curls!

i bet i could start with the coconut oil as part of my deep conditioning treatment! i would really love to up the shine factor. my hair is graying and i don't intend to dye it, so the idea of shiny, silver streaks is pretty cool!
do you mean using a curling iron to get the curls or a wet set with the noodlehead/sebastian mix?


----------



## alicia8406 (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do you have a link for the lacio lacio leave in? i've been searching for a good leave in conditioner. my hair can look a bit dull at times (even though it's super soft) because i don't use any oil.


i bet i could start with the coconut oil as part of my deep conditioning treatment! i would really love to up the shine factor. my hair is graying and i don't intend to dye it, so the idea of shiny, silver streaks is pretty cool!

do you mean using a curling iron to get the curls or a wet set with the noodlehead/sebastian mix?

I'm not sure where Kenalive got her's from, but I actually got mine from an ebay seller, locotraderI know that it is also sold at Round Brush and sickbay. I'm not sure of a local BSS that sells in my area, but some areas carry Dominican products.

As for the NoodleHead and Sebastian Mix, I just scrunched some through freshly washed damp hair and let it air-dry. It turned out nice and full and curly when it dried. I've also smoothed some on, braided in a few plaits, let it dry, loosened the braids, and wore it wavy; the products created a nice shine and hold.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 16 weeks! that's fantastic! that's been about my limit as well. are you doing anything special to prolong the time between your retexes? After week 12, low manipulation S-Curl and *COCONUT OIL!!!*




I have been dying to try some Dominican products, but me no like to pay more for shipping than the cost of the product. I wish some Dominicans would move to Arkansas.





Alicia, does loctrader combine shipping prices on larger orders?


----------



## alicia8406 (Feb 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif After week 12, low manipulation S-Curl and *COCONUT OIL!!!*




I have been dying to try some Dominican products, but me no like to pay more for shipping than the cost of the product. I wish some Dominicans would move to Arkansas.





Alicia, does loctrader combine shipping prices on larger orders?

You know, I wanted to know the same thing because I wanted to try some of the conditioners they sell as well. The only reason I didn't ask is because I didn't want to be tempted to go crazy and buy more than the Lacio Lacio! But considering the cost of shipping, they should!!!


----------



## monniej (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks for the link, alicia! i've added it to my favs! lacio lacio is definitely going on my wish list!


----------



## monniej (Feb 26, 2008)

i'm bumping this thread and reposting my totally non-scientific poll! lol~

if you haven't told us already, please tell us what style your rocking and the products that keep it together! post pics if you have them!

1/permed/natural/texturized/braids/locs/weaves?

2/what's the one product you couldn't live without?

3/are you using a product not really made of ethnic hair?

4/what old school techniques are you still using (plats, pressing combs)?


----------



## bebedee03 (Feb 29, 2008)

1/Napp-tural 

2/Only one? Well as much as I love Oyin and Qhemet, I have to say virgin coconut oil

3/Castor oil on my sopping wet hair

4/Dookie braids to stretch my hair for my big chunky 'fro; satin bonnets at night, every night, no exceptions


----------



## efuhk (Feb 29, 2008)

no poo method. (condish only)

or try oyinhandmade.com

they have a shampoo bar that comes like soap

i dont get dandruff when i wash my hair with that

it gets it clean

then i add there whipping pudding

shea butter!! that is better than any grease or moisturizer

whip it though, easier to work with


----------



## bebedee03 (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I was wondering would you suggest the soap bars for relaxed hair?

I only came to know about these bars once I went natural, so I haven't had any experience with them myself. My mom is still relaxed, and she has used shampoo bars with success. 
Some people don't like shampoo bars when they first try them, but I have told my friends to not give up on them. Sometimes the products and other shampoos &amp; conditioners that we've used in the past leave a waxy buildup and make your hair feel hard. I would definitely clarify with a baking soda rinse to try to get that goop out before using. Also, if you're a suds lover, you may not get a lot of lather from a shampoo bar, but your hair and scalp will get clean, I promise! All those times I lathered to my heart's content when I was relaxed, not even realizing that the detergents in the shampoo were the reason why my hair would be so dry and literally take days to get back to normal. I love my poo bars!!!!


----------



## monniej (Feb 29, 2008)

i'd love to try a shampoo bar, but my hair is doing so well with the no poo method that i wonder if i should. it's something to keep in mind, in any case. do you have a link bebedee?

got it! thanks so much ladies! the oyin products look amazing!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *carnivalbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your hair or scalp is dry and flaky?
If you hair is dry then you should clarify with a clarifying shampoo to get rid of the build up and scrub your scalp with your finger tips (not nails) then deep conditioner with a moisturizing deep conditioner to add moisture to your hair. Follow up with a moisturizer everyday until your hair condition improves then adjust to how often your hair needs it.

If you scalp is dry and flaky do what i mentioned before. Apply tea tree oil to your scalp everyday until your condition improves. Take fish oil or any oil tablets rich in EFAs (essential fatty acids) everyday as recommended until your condition improves.

WOOOOT!!!

A next trini!!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## bebedee03 (Mar 11, 2008)

> i'd love to try a shampoo bar, but my hair is doing so well with the no poo method that i wonder if i should. it's something to keep in mind, in any case. do you have a link bebedee?quote]
> 
> Chagrin Valley All Natural Handmade Soap


----------



## monniej (Mar 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'd love to try a shampoo bar, but my hair is doing so well with the no poo method that i wonder if i should. it's something to keep in mind, in any case. do you have a link bebedee?quote]
> 
> Chagrin Valley All Natural Handmade Soap
> 
> ...


----------



## alicia8406 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey all!

I just wanted to share my good news with you all....I'm finally 100% natural!!! After about 19 months of transitioning (



), I finally cut off my relaxed ends! I'm so happy with the results and can't wait to go through my growth journey with my natural curls!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats on being natural hair, your hair looks fabulous!


----------



## Nubia (Mar 13, 2008)

awesome awesome thread

anywhoo..

I have natural hair as well. Have been natural since mama put a perm in my hair at the age of 7. Worst decision ever. My hair broke off terribly from the 2 perms I got, and I never went back. I stopped straigthening (hot comb/flat iron/hot curlers, etc) my hair when I was in HS, years ago. My hair is thicker, longer and healthier than ever. I will straighten my hair EVERY now and then probably about 1-2 times a year. But It's not me, I feel very wierd when my hair is straight. So I know natural is the way to be (for me) I'm cnsidering Locks too...

One thign I swear by is carmel treatments for your hair. I think it originatied in the Philly area. I love love love it.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *alicia8406* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey all!I just wanted to share my good news with you all....I'm finally 100% natural!!! After about 19 months of transitioning (



), I finally cut off my relaxed ends! I'm so happy with the results and can't wait to go through my growth journey with my natural curls!

http://images18.fotki.com/v342/free/...jpg?1205355282

Is there a picture in this post? If so I can't see it. If not.....


----------



## MsStephanie (Mar 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *alicia8406* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey all!I just wanted to share my good news with you all....I'm finally 100% natural!!! After about 19 months of transitioning (



), I finally cut off my relaxed ends! I'm so happy with the results and can't wait to go through my growth journey with my natural curls!

http://images18.fotki.com/v342/free/...jpg?1205355282

Congrats welcome to the club!


----------



## alicia8406 (Mar 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congrats on being natural hair, your hair looks fabulous! Thank you!
Originally Posted by *MsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congrats welcome to the club!



Thanks, I am really loving it!

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is there a picture in this post? If so I can't see it. If not.....https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ima...ons/icon12.gif Yep, there was, but I don't know what happened??? But here it is:


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 16, 2008)

Your curls are totally gorgeous! How did you transition for 19 months? Did you do braids or extensions or anything to help minimize breakage?

Shoooo, I just finished a 4 month stretch and it was hella hard for me to manage 2 textures for just that long. LOL


----------



## alicia8406 (Mar 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your curls are totally gorgeous! How did you transition for 19 months? Did you do braids or extensions or anything to help minimize breakage?
Shoooo, I just finished a 4 month stretch and it was hella hard for me to manage 2 textures for just that long. LOL

Thank you! And the transition was quite an experience; I lived in braid-outs for most of the time, which was nice to hide the different curl patterns. Relaxers never really "took" in my head anyway, so the difference wasn't that severe. I also flat-ironed no more than once a month to get the strands uniform and to achieve the straight look that I wasn't ready to let go of yet. Breakage wasn't that bad, it was the bad dye job(s) that I'd done to myself that really took their toll. The relaxed/colored ends were so fried and dry where I couldn't hide them anymore, which was the ultimate decision-maker for me ending the transition.


----------



## monniej (Mar 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *alicia8406* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you!

Thanks, I am really loving it!

Yep, there was, but I don't know what happened??? But here it is:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/editor_fil...06/natural.jpg

gorgeous alicia! makes me wonder why you would ever straighten it! what a perfect way to go into summer! congrats and keep us posted on what you're using!

Originally Posted by *Nubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awesome awesome thread
anywhoo..

I have natural hair as well. Have been natural since mama put a perm in my hair at the age of 7. Worst decision ever. My hair broke off terribly from the 2 perms I got, and I never went back. I stopped straigthening (hot comb/flat iron/hot curlers, etc) my hair when I was in HS, years ago. My hair is thicker, longer and healthier than ever. I will straighten my hair EVERY now and then probably about 1-2 times a year. But It's not me, I feel very wierd when my hair is straight. So I know natural is the way to be (for me) I'm cnsidering Locks too...

One thign I swear by is carmel treatments for your hair. I think it originatied in the Philly area. I love love love it.

nubia, tell us more about the carmel treatments. i've never heard of it before. sounds very interesting.


----------



## sephoras girl (May 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awesome awesome thread
anywhoo..

I have natural hair as well. Have been natural since mama put a perm in my hair at the age of 7. Worst decision ever. My hair broke off terribly from the 2 perms I got, and I never went back. I stopped straigthening (hot comb/flat iron/hot curlers, etc) my hair when I was in HS, years ago. My hair is thicker, longer and healthier than ever. I will straighten my hair EVERY now and then probably about 1-2 times a year. But It's not me, I feel very wierd when my hair is straight. So I know natural is the way to be (for me) I'm cnsidering Locks too...

One thign I swear by is carmel treatments for your hair. I think it originatied in the Philly area. I love love love it.

Carmel treatment?


----------



## KatJ (May 3, 2008)

Please share the carmel treatment, I've never heard of it.

Alicia, your hair is beautiful. I've always wanted my hair to look like that.


----------



## monniej (May 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *alicia8406* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you! And the transition was quite an experience; I lived in braid-outs for most of the time, which was nice to hide the different curl patterns. Relaxers never really "took" in my head anyway, so the difference wasn't that severe. I also flat-ironed no more than once a month to get the strands uniform and to achieve the straight look that I wasn't ready to let go of yet. Breakage wasn't that bad, it was the bad dye job(s) that I'd done to myself that really took their toll. The relaxed/colored ends were so fried and dry where I couldn't hide them anymore, which was the ultimate decision-maker for me ending the transition.



this is what i seem to be going through right now. my ends are awful! frizzy and won't retain moisture at all. i did clip them this weekend, but i don't think it was enough. i'm thinking about flat ironing it so that i can get a really good trim.


----------



## newtestam (May 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you guys might also want to check out long hair care forum. it has so so so much info and inspirational pictures of WoC who actually have waist length hair. Long haircare forum is amazing. I am on it. I have hair that's on its way to midback because of some of the stuff I learned there.
For shampo I use Aubrey Organics which you can get a wholefoods. For conditioner I use an avocado conditioner from Shescentit.com (I think that's the website), after I finish dc'ing, I rinse, and then take a quarter size amount of avocado conditioner and smooth it through. I then put in a little qhemet biologics, seal with coconut oil, and put in Sabino moisture block. I use my denman brush to smooth it in, and that brush rocks on natural hair. I'm below bra strap level, closing in on midback, and I'm an allnatural 4a. It's the only brush I let touch my hair. After I finish, I either let it air dry in twists or flat iron. The sabino really helps to protect from heat and add some shine. and my Avocado conditioner is my favorite for serious moisture!

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My hair is so dry and flaky sometimes and I wanted someones opinion on
What do you think is the best shampoo for flaky and dry hair?

Best Conditioner?

Best Hairdressing?






pure coconut oil is good for shine and moisture.


----------



## monniej (May 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *newtestam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Long haircare forum is amazing. I am on it. I have hair that's on its way to midback because of some of the stuff I learned there.
For shampo I use Aubrey Organics which you can get a wholefoods. For conditioner I use an avocado conditioner from Shescentit.com (I think that's the website), after I finish dc'ing, I rinse, and then take a quarter size amount of avocado conditioner and smooth it through. I then put in a little qhemet biologics, seal with coconut oil, and put in Sabino moisture block. I use my denman brush to smooth it in, and that brush rocks on natural hair. I'm below bra strap level, closing in on midback, and I'm an allnatural 4a. It's the only brush I let touch my hair. After I finish, I either let it air dry in twists or flat iron. The sabino really helps to protect from heat and add some shine. and my Avocado conditioner is my favorite for serious moisture!

pure coconut oil is good for shine and moisture.

i went to the site shescentit.com and it was great. i'm definitely open to checking out some of the products offered. even though my hair is still growing well, i feel like it needs something to help with the strength and shine. maybe this will be just what i need! thanks for the rec!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jul 28, 2008)

Hellur, if you can hear me, just nod ya heads.


----------



## monniej (Jul 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hellur, if you can hear me, just nod ya heads. i hear you doll!




i noticed that my last post to this thread was in may. since then i have found a product for shine. organic root stimulator olive oil polisher and my ouidad moisturizer. my hair is shiney and strong and growing like crazy!


----------



## monniej (Jul 30, 2008)

well, friday is august 1st and i still haven't texturized. the last time was maybe april? i think i just might be over the hump. i don't know whether it's because it's longer now so i have more weight to it or the products i'm using, but i don't feel like i need a texturizer this time around! i'm super happy about that! no breakage, no shedding and it's super soft and strong! it is kind of puffy in the roots, but very managable! i have been conditioning everyday, though. i'm sure that helps to keep the moisture level constant. i've even got ladies on my job going natural! very cool!


----------



## CPS (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm so glad I saw this thread today! I used to get my hair chemically relaxed about once a year... and this time around I haven't now for almost 2 years. I've gone thru some changes (weight, depression, etc) over the last couple of years and my hair has gone thru it with me. My hair is long (when straight, near back bra strap) and usually very shiny. I usually wear it straight (but can also wear curly) but lately it's been harder to blow out, dry, frizzy and blah. I used to use the Phytologie line of hair products and loved them!! Since that line is a little on the 'spensive side, I had to stop for a while... I began thinking that my cheaper choices were causing this imbalance. Since happening upon this thread today, I've not only found answers for what I'm looking for, but have decided to stay natural as well!!!..No more chemicals!! I'm also going to start using more natural products on my hair. Thank ya'll for this wonderful WONDERFUL info!!


----------



## monniej (Aug 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so glad I saw this thread today! I used to get my hair chemically relaxed about once a year... and this time around I haven't now for almost 2 years. I've gone thru some changes (weight, depression, etc) over the last couple of years and my hair has gone thru it with me. My hair is long (when straight, near back bra strap) and usually very shiny. I usually wear it straight (but can also wear curly) but lately it's been harder to blow out, dry, frizzy and blah. I used to use the Phytologie line of hair products and loved them!! Since that line is a little on the 'spensive side, I had to stop for a while... I began thinking that my cheaper choices were causing this imbalance. Since happening upon this thread today, I've not only found answers for what I'm looking for, but have decided to stay natural as well!!!..No more chemicals!! I'm also going to start using more natural products on my hair. Thank ya'll for this wonderful WONDERFUL info!!



i'm so happy you found something that works for you! please post and let us know what you're using!

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, friday is august 1st and i still haven't texturized. the last time was maybe april? i think i just might be over the hump. i don't know whether it's because it's longer now so i have more weight to it or the products i'm using, but i don't feel like i need a texturizer this time around! i'm super happy about that! no breakage, no shedding and it's super soft and strong! it is kind of puffy in the roots, but very managable! i have been conditioning everyday, though. i'm sure that helps to keep the moisture level constant. i've even got ladies on my job going natural! very cool! what a crock of bs i told myself! by sunday those puffy roots were driving me mad! i texturized my hair and had a huge sigh of relief! i guess it's time to be honest with myself. i like my hair texturized! so sue me! lmao~


----------



## sephoras girl (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm thinking about going natural.


----------



## monniej (Aug 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm thinking about going natural. i say go for it! have you ever worn you hair natural before?


----------



## LookLovely429 (Aug 19, 2008)

I love Aphogee products. I just got hooked after reading a few posts on YouTube on black hair care. I strongly recommend Shampoo for Damaged Hair, 2 Minute Reconstructor and this weekend I used the Protein Treatment and Balancing Moisturizer. After washing out the conditioner I use the Leave-In Protein Conditioner and the Keratin Reconstructor. As for the occassional dandruff I have used Mizani's Scalp Care Shampoo and would like to try it with the Scalp Care Pre-Treatment but I haven't gotten to that yet. I have also heard some great things about Head and Shoulders but I have not used it in years.


----------



## sephoras girl (Aug 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i say go for it! have you ever worn you hair natural before? Okay, when I was little and I got my first relaxer the lady had no clue what she was doing and it got so damaged to the point in had to get cut all off. 

A lady came in the shop and tried to comfort me ( I never cried so hard in my life) but it didn't work.





I had it cut low. (the lady in the shop had natural hair)

I was really little so I didn't really care about the relaxed vs natural thing.

I bring it up going natural around my folks and they look at me with disgust.

They have the whole mindset of good is relaxed and bad is natural.

I gotta do some research.


----------



## msz_jaymarie (Jun 12, 2009)

my hair recently broke off towards the ends in the area framing my face due to flat iron exposure i think . although it is healthy now again , should i stop perming it for some time to help it gain its length back ? if so for how long ? or will it grow better / grow the same even if i continue to perm it every six weeks such as I have been doing ? my hair is not too thick now and even prior to perming, it was always on the manageable side .

thanks !


----------



## HairEgo (Jun 12, 2009)

You'll want to add protein to your hair. It will make your hair strong enough to withstand the damage a perm will cause, it will also help to prevent future damage. Have you tried Kolestoral?


----------



## msz_jaymarie (Jun 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You'll want to add protein to your hair. It will make your hair strong enough to withstand the damage a perm will cause, it will also help to prevent future damage. Have you tried Kolestoral? nooo but i will look into it . thanks !!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jun 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *msz_jaymarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my hair recently broke off towards the ends in the area framing my face due to flat iron exposure i think . although it is healthy now again , should i stop perming it for some time to help it gain its length back ? if so for how long ? or will it grow better / grow the same even if i continue to perm it every six weeks such as I have been doing ? my hair is not too thick now and even prior to perming, it was always on the manageable side .
thanks !

I think you can grow healthy relaxed hair, but please try to stretch out your relaxers a bit. Every 6 weeks is way too often IMO. Try stretching it out to 8 or 10 weeks. I agree with HairEgo about using protein, but also make sure to balance it out with a moisturizing treatment


----------

